# REQUIRED READING BEFORE POSTING - DVC Rent/Transfer policies - UPDATED - January, 2022



## The DVC R/T board

*The DVC Rent/Transfer Board – Posting Rules 



 All Threads and Posts on the DVC Rent/Transfer Board are subject to these policies*​



The *DVC Rent/Transfer Board* is the only allowed _classified ad_ area of the DISboards.com forums. Offers to rent and rental requests posted on other DISboards Forums, offers made via PM or email (unless the potential renter initiated contact), and offers made in approved threads of other DVC Members are not allowed. DVC-Members may use this board to offer to make reservations for others and transfer points to/from other DVC members. Potential renters may use this board to post requests for a DVC Resort reservation in an existing rental thread posted by a DVC Member.  *Offers for the rental of other timeshare resorts and exchanges are NOT allowed on this board.

All transactions are handled privately between the individuals involved.* DVC rental transactions do not directly involve Disney, Disney Vacation Club or DISboards.com . DISboards.com will not intervene in any issues resulting from these private transactions. DISboards.com does not endorse anyone offering rentals or transfers and all transactions should be viewed as "Buyer Beware". We encourage all parties to use due diligence when participating in any rental transaction. DISboards.com cannot and will not be held responsible for any private transactions between the parties involved in these transactions.

*Note:* _This is NOT a discussion board. Questions about how rent/transfer works should be asked on our __DVC Member Services Forum__. Comments about rentals or resorts are not welcome on this board. Unless you are making a rental request or responding to one, no other comments are allowed._



*   'For Sale' posts and 'Want-to-Buy' posts of any type are not allowed*​


*A Word to the Wise


The DIS is very proud to share that we have a great record over the past 22+ years* regarding reported problems with Rent/Transfer transactions accomplished as a result of this site. There are some precautions which we feel renters and members alike should consider before entering into any financial agreement.

*Renters should ask for and receive a printed confirmation from the member.* The confirmation is always sent to the member, but it should be made in the renter's name and forwarded to the renter. It will contain the confirmation number for the reservation and will allow the renter to verify their reservation using the _My Disney Experience _application. Please recognize that the DVC Member will *always* retain control over the reservation until the guest has checked into the Resort. Disney has indicated in the DVC contract documents that a rental agreement must be provided to the renter, identifying that the terms of rental will follow the terms the member has agreed to for DVC membership.

*Members should be aware* that they are subject to all reservation policies of DVC whenever they make a reservation- whether it's for themselves, a guest or a renter. If they make a reservation within 30 days of travel, they are automatically subject to holding account rules should they need to cancel the reservation. Members may want to *insist* on full payment from a renter *before* making a reservation within 30 days of arrival, as they will at least lose some value for those points should payment not be received.

*Both parties should be aware that there is an element of trust required *for these transactions. Both sides should be comfortable with the details of the transaction *before* agreeing to do business. Either party could have some costly disappointment if they do not prepare for these possibilities in advance.

*We suggest that renters should ask for (and check) references from the member *they are working with as well as review past posts on the DIS by that member.

*Renters should request and be provided the home address and home telephone number of the DVC member as a reference.


The following threads contain additional important information for those considering renting a reservation:*



Attention Potential Renters  PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE
Point Rental Primer
Effective DVC Point Rental Agreements
Potential  DVC Renters - CONFIRMED     SCAMMER ALERT


----------



## The DVC R/T board

*If you would like to rent a reservation at a Disney Vacation Club Resort or receive a transfer of DVC points from a DVC Member:*​

*Please note that we do not accept "Reservation Wanted" or "Transfer Wanted" threads* on the Rent/Trade board. Instead, we invite you to post your request in an existing thread by a DVC Member offering to make a reservation ("Points for Rent") or offering an existing reservation ("Reservation for Rent").

*There are no minimum posting requirements to respond to a thread* in which a DVC Member is offering to rent a reservation or offering a Point Transfer. Anyone may reply to a thread already active on the board - as long as they are making a rental or transfer related request. Questions about the rental process itself are welcome on the ‘DVC Member Services’ forum.



*Requesting a Reservation*​


*If the arrival date is within 7 months*, simply reply to any DVC Member who has posted a thread offering to make a reservation or offering an existing reservation. Specify the resort, villa size (Studio, 1BR,     2BR, Grand Villa) and dates of stay for your desired reservation.
*If the arrival date is more than 7 months away* you will need to rent from someone who is an owner at your desired resort. Reply to those members offering to make a reservation at the same resort where you would like to stay. DVC Members can make reservations at their Home Resort 11 months or less prior to arrival. At 7 months or less, any DVC Member may reserve at any resort, based on availability. Again, the DVC Resort, specific dates and villa size will be required in your request.

*Once a reservation is actually made*, full names and address of all occupants will need to be provided including ages of children.

*Emails and Phone Numbers may NOT be posted on the Rent/Trade Board*, but the DIS does provide a private and secure means to communicate any personal information. Please see the thread pinned at the top of the Rent/Trade Board - HOW TO USE the Conversation System (PM) on the DVC Rent/Transfer Board-10 POSTS NEEDED



*Requesting a Point Transfer*​


*If you are a DVC Member looking for a transfer of points into your account*, please reply to a DVC Member who has posted a thread offering to transfer points (‘*Points for Transfer’ *or ‘*Points for Rent/Transfer’*). Only DVC Members may receive a transfer into their DVC account.

*The DIS ‘Conversation’ system* is provided to convey personal information to the other member when accepting a transfer of DVC points. The transferring Member will need the name and the DVC Membership number of the account accepting the transfer. This is necessary to make sure the points are transferred into the correct Membership. Transfers are irreversible transactions.


_*If you are contacted in any way by someone with an offer to rent, transfer or an existing reservation for rent, other than the original poster of any thread to which you have replied, please contact any of the Rent/Trade Moderators as this violates the terms of use for our site. This includes posts on other DIS forums or contact via PM. *_




*PLEASE DO NOT POST PERSONAL INFORMATION ON THIS BOARD. *​


*For security purposes, please do not post personal information *(email, address, or phone number) in a public post here on the DIS as that information could be useful to someone eager to take your money and offer nothing in return.


*PRIVATE INFORMATION (EMAILS, PHONE NUMBERS, PAYMENT CONTACT INFORMATION) ARE NOT ALLOWED IN PUBLIC POSTS ON THIS BOARD OR BY ANY OTHER MEANS EXCEPT THE DIS 'CONVERSATION' SYSTEM (PM). *The DIS does offer a private conversation system for correspondence between posters. *Both parties must have a minimum of ten (10) posts and be registered more than 24 hours in order to use this system. *We would encourage you to go to our Technical Support/Test Forum where you can post enough to reach that minimum. Please do not do so in the rental threads on this board as those posts will not be counted towards meeting that requirement. To contact another poster, click on their username and in the pop-up box, click on ‘Start a Conversation’. To open your ‘Inbox’, click on the envelope icon to open the contents and then click on new conversation to open or click on ‘Start a New Conversation’. Personal information (email, phone, payment contact information, etc.) may be securely conveyed using this conversation system.


----------



## The DVC R/T board

*If you are a DVC Member offering to make reservations for others, transfer your DVC points to others or rent existing reservations to others:*​


*DVC Members* *may* *NOT offer to rent their points in someone else's rental **thread.

Members may offer to rent reservations to others ONLY in their own approved rental thread.* This includes contacting other posters via ‘Conversation (PM). Rental solicitations made in another Member’s rental thread will count towards your allowed threads for your rental plan. If a potential renter has initiated contacted with you in your active rental thread or via PM, you may respond in the same fashion.


*DVC Member/Owners may NOT use multiple usernames for any reason on the DVC Rent/Transfer Board*.

*Only one username for any/all DVC Memberships to which the owner is a deeded party will be allowed on this board.* *Those violating this policy will lose access to the DVC Rent/Transfer Board.

DVC Member/Owners may NOT use anonymous IP addresses* *when posting on our board. Those found using known SPAM IPs, anonymous IPs or proxy IPs will lose access to the DVC Rent/Transfer board. 



Our DVC Rent/Transfer Board* *is intended to benefit active members of the DISboards community *by providing a venue for DVC Members to use their DVC points (that they otherwise are unable to use personally) by making reservations for others.


*You must purchase a Rental Plan to offer your points for rent or transfer on the DVC Rent/Transfer Board **UNLESS you meet the following requirements:*​

*You have had your DIS user-name for at least 6 months, and*​
*You have made at least 8 posts in at least 4 of the past 6 months (months are counted on a daily basis the same as DVC computes 11 month/7 month priorities), and*​
*You have made at least 50 non-Rent/Transfer Board posts in the last 6 months as verified by the DIS 'Search' engine. Posts made on the DVC Rent/Trade Board will not count towards this requirement.*​
*Posts counted towards this requirement will be based on the timestamp for the Eastern time zone.*
*Those meeting these requirements will provide users the same permissions allowed in the Silver Rental Plan - a maximum of three rental threads including one existing reservation offered within 30 days of the reservation arrival date. *

*All New Threads must be Approved before they actually appear on the board.*


The Rent/Transfer Board moderators will review the posting history for each submitted thread. Only those submitting a new thread are subject to this restriction. There are no posting restrictions for those requesting a reservation or transfer in a thread already active on the DVC Rent/Transfer Board.

*DVC Member/Owners may use only one username for any/all DVC Memberships to which the owner is a deeded party when submitting threads or posting on the DVC Rent/Trade Board.* DVC Member/Owners may NOT use known SPAM or anonymous IP addresses when posting on the DVC Rent/Transfer Board. Those violating these policies will lose access to our DVC Rent/Transfer Board.

*The R/T Board is the only board on the DIS that allows DVC members to post an offer to rent points or reservations.* Offers posted on other boards of DISboards.com , offers via ‘Conversation’ (PM), and offers by email are not allowed (unless the potential renter initiated contact in the DVC Member’s rental thread or by PM). Offers posted in another member's rental thread are a violation of Rent/Transfer Board rules.

*Members MUST use their own points to make reservations and/or transfers* and may not act as a third party rentor or use a third party for rentals on our board. All transactions must be made by the member offering their points. Members may use only ONE username when posting on the DVC Rent/Tradnsfer Board. The use of multiple usernames will result in the loss of ability to use this board.


*Available Rental Plans*​


Plan purchase details may be found at *DVC RENT/TRANSFER FORUM MEMBERSHIP PLANS*. Those meeting the posting requirements listed above will be allowed to submit up to three rental threads which can include ONE existing reservation if offered within 30 days of the reservation arrival date. All other rental plans will require purchase.



*SILVER* - *DVC RENT/TRANSFER MEMBERSHIP PLAN

DISboard members in good standing who have been registered for more than six (6) months are eligible to purchase the SILVER Membership plan which allows a maximum of THREE (3) rental threads, which may include a maximum of ONE existing reservation thread. No Reservation may be offered more than 30 days from the arrival date with the SILVER rental plan. The plan is valid for one year from the date of registering for the plan. *

This option allows members registered for more than 6 months to bypass the restriction of having a minimum of 50 non-Rent/Transfer board posts (that contribute to discussions on the DIS forums) evenly spread over the last 6 months. Includes an icon under your DISboards profile. *The ability to use the DIS 'Conversation' (PM) system is still required to have a rental thread approved with the SILVER rental plan.

$29.95 per year* - For existing DISboards members that have had their DIS Username for at least 6 months.

*CLICK HERE TO PURCHASE!* ​
*When* purchasing a Rental Plan, once payment has been sent, you will be re-directed to another page to complete registration in order to receive the plan icon under your username. Please make sure that form is also completed as the icon is needed before a rental thread can be approved.

*GOLD - DVC RENT/TRANSFER MEMBERSHIP PLAN*

*Registered DISboard members in good standing may purchase the Gold Membership plan which allows submission of a maximum of SIX (6) rental threads, including a maximum of two existing reservations offered ONLY within 30 days or arrival. Reservations may NOT be offered more than 30 days from the arrival date with the GOLD rental plan. The plan is valid for one year from the date of registering for the plan. 
The ability to use the DIS 'Conversation' (PM) system is still required to have a rental thread approved with the GOLD rental plan.


$39.95 per year* - For existing DISboards members that have had their DIS Username for at least 6 months.
*$59.95 per year* - For new DISboards members that have NOT had their DIS Username for at least 6 months.

*CLICK HERE TO PURCHASE!*​
*When* purchasing a Rental Plan, once payment has been sent, you will be re-directed to another page to complete registration in order to receive the plan icon under your username. Please make sure that form is also completed as the icon is needed before a rental thread can be approved.


*PLATINUM - DVC RENT/TRANSFER MEMBERSHIP PLAN*

Includes an icon under your DISboards profile. The Platinum Plan allows the same features as the gold plan except that ONE of the two allowed existing reservations may be offered without regard for the arrival date up to 11 months before check-in. Offered ONLY to those registered for more than 6 months.

*The ability to use the DIS 'Conversation' (PM) system is still required to have a rental thread approved with the PLATINUM rental plan.

$124.95 per year* - For existing DISboards members that have had their DIS User name for at least 6 months. The plan is valid for one year from the date of registering for the plan.

*CLICK HERE TO PURCHASE!*​
*When* purchasing a Rental Plan, once payment has been sent, you will be redirected to another page to complete registration in order to receive the plan icon under your username. Please make sure that the form is also completed as the icon is needed before a rental thread can be approved.

*PREMIUM - DVC RENT/TRANSFER MEMBERSHIP PLAN*

Premium members will be allowed to post up to eight (8) rental threads including up to three (3) existing reservation threads within 11 months of the arrival date. Includes an icon under your Dis-boards profile. Offered ONLY to those registered for more than 6 months.

*The ability to use the DIS 'Conversation' (PM) system is still required to have a rental thread approved with the PREMIUM rental plan.

$249.95 per year* - For existing DISboards members that have had their DIS User name for at least 6 months. The plan is valid for one year from the date of registering for the plan.

*CLICK HERE TO PURCHASE!*​
*A special icon will be added to your board profile* identifying you as having purchased one of these options. Once payment has been sent, you will be redirected to another page to complete registration in order to receive the plan icon under your username. Please make sure this form is also completed as the icon is needed before a rental thread can be approved.

*Once the icon is visible below your username*, please submit a new rental thread and it will be reviewed the next time the queue is checked by a moderator, based on all other posting rules.

*When you create a new thread*, it will not immediately appear on the Rent/trade board but instead goes first into a Moderation Queue where it will be reviewed by board moderators for content and posting requirements. The Moderation Queue will usually be reviewed several times each day, but it could take up to 24 hours for a new thread to appear on the board. If your thread does not appear, please review the posting rules for a possible reason why before contacting a moderator. 

*The ability to use the DIS 'Conversation' (PM) system is still required to have a rental thread approved with any rental plan.*

*Every thread submitted will be counted towards the annual limit for your plan *even if not approved. It is up to those using the DVC Rent/Transfer Board to understand all posting rules BEFORE submitting a new thread.

*Those who have purchased a rental plan* or submitted a rental thread after meeting posting requirements agree to abide by all rules of the DVC Rent/Transfer board and should familiarize themselves with all board policies. These policies are pinned at the top of the DVC Rent/Transfer Board.



*Members violating the REQUIRED READING BEFORE POSTING rules risk losing access to the DVC Rent/Transfer Board should multiple violations occur.


Existing reservation threads submitted but not approved will still count toward the maximum number of threads allowed. *Existing reservations submitted more than 30 days before arrival (for those meeting posting requirements or with the Gold plan) will count towards annual maximums but may be submitted again within 30 days of arrival without counting as an additional ‘Reservation for Rent’ thread. Any submitted (or posted) existing reservations exceeding the maximum 'Reservation for Rent' threads allowed will still count towards the maximum threads for your plan year and may also result in loss of access to the Rent/Transfer Board. A single reservation is allowed in each thread submitted. Submitted threads with multiple existing reservations will NOT be approved and each reservation included in the thread will count towards the annual limit for the rental plan year.


*All threads will be locked after 1 month (one month from the date the thread was approved)* or when their rental plan expires (ie – a thread approved on March 5 will be closed on April 5, a thread approved on January 31 will be closed on February 28 or 29). If desired, Members will need to submit a new thread to be approved up to the allowed limit for their rental plan.

Those meeting the posting requirements or purchasing the Silver rental plan mentioned above may submit up to three (3) threads for approval over a 12 month period which may include a maximum of ONE thread offering an existing reservation within 30 days of the arrival date. No existing reservations more than 30 days before the arrival date are allowed with the Silver rental plan.

Those meeting the posting requirements or purchasing the Gold rental plan mentioned above may submit up to 6 threads for approval over a 12 month period which may include a maximum of two threads offering an existing reservation within 30 days of arrival. No existing reservations more than 30 days before the arrival date are allowed with the GOLD rental plan.

Those who have purchased the Platinum rental plan may submit up to 6 threads for approval over a 12 month period which may include a maximum of two threads offering an existing reservation. One of those two existing reservations may be submitted without regard to the arrival date and the other within 30 days of the arrival date.

Those who have purchased the Premium rental plan may submit up to 8 threads for approval over a 12 month period which may include a maximum of three rental threads offering an existing reservation without regard to the arrival date. 


*Any thread submitted for approval will count towards the maximum for your plan year, whether approved or not, so PLEASE review the posting rules to make sure your rental thread meets all Rent/Transfer Board rules before submitting it for approval.


We encourage all members to frequently add a new post to their rental thread* (some will do this daily). Adding a new post returns the thread to the top of the board and lets potential renters know the thread is still active. It is possible that approved threads could drop off the first page of the board if new posts are not added by the member.


*Once transactions have been completed, we expect that you will edit the title of the thread to add CLOSED as the first word in the title.* To edit the title, open the thread, click on “More Options  ••• " from the upper right tool box, select 'Edit Thread'  and you can then modify the title and click on “Save Changes”. The body text of a post may be edited by clicking on "Edit/Save Changes" from the lower left toolbar. Moderators will then lock the thread, which lets potential renters know the thread is no longer active and will minimize further inquiries by PM. Unedited threads will still be locked after 1 month or when the rental plan expires and will require a new submission to the Moderation Queue if more time is desired for your listing.

​


----------



## The DVC R/T board

*If you are a DVC member with DVC points available for rentals: *

​*If you are a DVC Member offering to make a reservation *using your own DVC points you will need to submit a thread to be validated.


*'Points for Rent'* must be used as the title followed by the number of points available, the Home Resort(s) associated with the points and asking price per point. 

*Offering to make reservations using points owned by someone else is NOT allowed. You may only offer to make reservations using your own DVC points. *
​Reporting availability in the thread must be based on specific requests made by potential renters in the rental thread. Listing available dates not requested will be construed as offering an existing reservation, which is NOT allowed in a 'Points for Rent' thread. Should potential renters make requests without specific dates, DVC Resorts, or room type, the DVC Member must ask for and wait for response before posting availability. *If you post availability not specifically requested in your thread by a potential renter, the thread will be removed and a warning issued.*

*If you are a DVC Member offering to transfer your points* to another DVC Member, please submit a thread to be validated. *'Points for Transfer'* must be used if you ONLY wish to transfer your points or '*Points for Rent/Transfer'* if you are willing to transfer and/or make a reservation using your points. You may have multiple ‘Points for Rent’, ‘Points for Transfer’ or ‘Points for Rent/Transfer’ thread active at a time (up to the maximum allowed for your rental plan) if desired.
​*The title must include the action being offered (‘Points for Rent’, ‘Points for Transfer’, or ‘Points for Rent/Transfer’) the number of points available, Home Resort and asking price. 

DVC Members have the responsibility to direct potential renters to information about using the **DIS 'Conversation' (PM) System **to be able to provide private contact information. Members failing to provide this information will be subject to a warning should a potential renter post email, phone or other alternative contact information in their rental thread.*


*If you are a DVC Member with an existing ‘Reservation for Rent’:*​ 

If you are a DVC Member wanting to *rent an existing reservation * made using your own DVC points, please submit a thread to be validated. Only ONE existing reservation may be included in any thread but additional reservations may be submitted in separate threads up to the maximum for your rental plan. * The arrival date MUST be within 30 days of submitting the thread* *and the title must be *'Reservation for Rent' *which *MUST *also include the Resort, Villa type, dates, and the reservation price.
​*Those meeting the posting requirement and those with the Gold Plan icon in good standing will be allowed a maximum of two existing reservations to be offered within 30 days of arrival. Reservations more than 30 days before the arrival date may NOT be submitted and will be counted as one of the allowed rental threads even if declined.*

*** *Platinum Plan members in good standing will be allowed to post up to two existing reservation threads. One of those may be submitted more than 30 days before the arrival date and the other only within 30 days.*

** Premium Plan members in good standing will be allowed to post up to 3 existing reservation **threads **for their plan year without regard to the arrival date. 

Reservation for Rent’* must be the title to offer an existing reservation. The reservation dates, villa type, resort, and Reservation price *MUST *be stated in the title.

​*Existing reservations will be accepted up to a maximum of 10 nights.


Existing reservations of exactly 7 nights with a Friday, Saturday or Sunday arrival WILL NOT be allowed. * Any* ‘**Reservation for Rent’ *thread suggesting that additional nights may be available WILL NOT be allowed but will be counted as an additional* ‘**Reservation for Rent’ *thread. If additional nights are added to an approved rental thread, the additional nights will be counted as additional reservations and threads for the rental plan year. Appropriate warnings will be applied in addition to the original thread being removed.

​*Multiple reservations may NOT be included in any thread *– even if they are for the same dates. *Each **'Reservation for Rent'** must be submitted separately for each existing reservation up to the maximum allowed. 


Editing an approved ‘Reservation for Rent’ thread *to alter dates, Resort, or villa type is *NOT ALLOWED* and will be counted as an additional *‘**Reservation for Rent’ *thread in addition to removing the edited thread and receiving a warning. Only the original asking price may be edited. The original thread will be removed and still counted towards the rental plan limit.
​*Altering an approved ‘Points for Rent’ *thread to add an existing reservation is *NOT ALLOWED* and will be counted as an additional *‘**Reservation for Rent’* thread in addition to the removal of the altered thread and receiving a warning.
​*'Reservation for Rent' titles MUST include the Dates of the reservation, Resort, Villa type, (Studio, 1BR, 2BR, etc.), and total price for the Reservation being offered.*


*We do NOT accept rental threads offering non-DVC resort reservations of any type. *
​Those wanting to request a DVC reservation in an existing rental thread may offer payment  in other forms (like an existing reservation at a non-DVC option) or DVC points from a different resort but that offer needs to be made privately using 'Conversation' (PM) and not made openly in a DVC Rent/Transfer thread.


----------



## The DVC R/T board

*It is the responsibility of anyone submitting a rental thread to make certain your thread complies with all DVC Rent/Transfer Board rules **as described in the *
*REQUIRED READING BEFORE POSTING - DVC Rent/Transfer policies*
*thread, pinned at the top of the DVC Rent/Transfer Board.*



*ANY THREAD SUBMITTED FOR APPROVAL WILL COUNT TOWARDS YOUR PLAN LIMIT  
WHETHER APPROVED OR NOT. 



For DVC Members wanting to make reservations for others or offer an existing reservation to others:*​


*1.* *Those meeting posting requirements and/or those purchasing the Gold rental plan are allowed a maximum of six (6) rental threads for the plan year, including up to two (2) rental threads offering a single existing reservation within 30 days of arrival.
Reservations may NOT be offered more than 30 days from the arrival date with the GOLD rental plan*

*2. Those purchasing the Platinum rental plan are allowed a maximum of six (6) rental threads for the plan year, including up to two (2) rental threads offering a single existing reservation. One existing reservation may be submitted within 11 months and the other within 30 days of arrival.

3.* *Those purchasing the Premium rental plan are allowed a maximum of 8 rental threads for the plan year, including up to three (3) rental threads offering a single existing reservation without regard to the arrival date.

4. Each thread title MUST begin with one of the following:*

Points for Rent:
Points for Transfer:
Points for Rent/Transfer:
Reservation for Rent:
*5. The thread title for ‘Points for Rent’, ‘Points for Transfer’, ‘Points for Rent/Transfer’ MUST also include*:

DVC Resort(s) associated with the offered points even if the points may be used at any resort.
Number of Points Offered
Price per Point
*6. The thread title for ‘Reservation for Rent’ MUST also include*:

DVC Resort
Reservation Dates
Villa type (size, and booking category if applicable)
Total Price for the Reservation
*7. An Existing Reservation MUST:*

Be submitted separately in its own thread, one reservation per thread up to the maximum permitted. Multiple reservations in the same thread will be counted towards the plan maximum.
Have a check in date within 30 days of the date the thread is submitted, unless a *Premium rental plan* or a Platinum rental plan has been purchased.
Be for 10 nights or less.
Start on a Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday if the reservation is for exactly 7 nights. Friday, Saturday & Sunday arrivals for 7 night reservations are not allowed to be offered on Disboards.com.

*8.* *Threads approved as a ‘Points for Rent’, ‘Points for Transfer’, or ‘Points for Rent/Transfer’ thread may NOT later have an existing reservation added to the thread.* Should that occur, a warning will be issued, the thread will be removed, and the existing reservation will be counted as a submitted ‘Reservation for Rent’ thread.

*9. Editing an approved ‘Points for Rent’, ‘Points for Transfer’, or ‘Points for Rent/Transfer' thread to update the price, resort or number of points is encouraged. All other required elements of the Title must remain. 'Reservation for Rent' threads may NOT be modified except for the Total Price. Any changes to resort, villa type or dates must be submitted as a new thread. In all cases, please be sure the thread title is updated to match any updated information.

10. Since the only means to share personal information (Names, Address, Pone Number, Email) is by using the DIS 'Conversation' (PM) system, both DVC Members and potential renters* *must be able to use the DISBoard Conversation System. To do this, you need 10 non-Rent/Transfer posts. **We can not approve a thread from a user that does not meet this requirement, even if they have paid for a Rent/Transfer plan.*



*A WARNING will be issued for specific DVC Rent/Transfer Board rule violations. The following violations will result in an active rental thread being removed and a warning issued:*

Posting email or phone number in a rental thread or suggesting alternative means for private contact besides the DIS ‘Conversation’ (PM) System. DVC Members have the responsibility to direct potential renters to information about using the DIS 'Conversation' (PM) System to be able to provide private contact information.
Posting reservation availability which has not been specifically requested in the rental thread. Requests without specific dates, resorts, and room types must be clarified with the potential renter before the DVC Member before posts availability.
Posting an existing reservation in a thread already approved as ‘Points for Rent’, ‘Points for Transfer’, or ‘Points for Rent/Transfer’.
Editing the title of a rental thread so that it longer complies with Rent/Trade Board requirements.
Posting in another DVC Member’s approved rental thread.
Soliciting rentals in other DIS forums
Modifying the dates, resort or villa type of an existing reservation
Using multiple usernames to post on the DVC Rent/Trade Board
DVC Member/Owners may NOT use anonymous or proxy IP addresses when posting on the DVC Rent/Trade Board
Removed threads will still be counted against the maximum allowed per the year/plan.

*Multiple violations of the **REQUIRED READING BEFORE POSTING **rules will result in a loss of access to the DVC Rent/Transfer Board.*

*By submitting a rental thread on the DVC Rent/Transfer Board you agree you will follow all Disboards.com policies and Rent/Transfer Board rules *and accept all decisions made by Disboards.com moderators to approve or deny rental threads submitted for approval.


----------

